# Very Important-Go Vote No



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Link below to the question on giving all Federal gun registry info to Quebec. 

Please vote quickly !


http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/inside-politics-blog/2011/12/question-of-the-day-499.html


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

That there is just insane. Not jsut no, but hell no.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

What is the reason for giving it to Quebec?


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

It's just another game of politics being played.Quebec is traditionaly a liberal province and it was the liberals along with the police that pushed for it's approval.It's also where the shooting of the students took place.If you can get the people of Quebec stirred up enough?????
Politics is all about the vote people not keeping a promise.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no I live in ont .... pq does nothing to help me out ..... other than out of my pocket...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, you had better support them on this because Ontario is trying the same same thing! And you can be damn sure that if it goes through there it will happen here as well. We have the same liberal scum here as they do there. I heard about this over a month ago and you can be sure Dalton Mcscumbag will be pushing for it. Why do you think it has not been scrapped yet.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Brilliant. It was useless and expensive at the Federal level. There is no way in heck this should be represented at the provincial level. With the provinces in the hole as bad as they are the last thing they need to be doing is replicating a useless program.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

how many times can you vote?


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

shakyshot said:


> how many times can you vote?


Like if it will make a difference in the decision .......its the CBC not a official petition COME ON...!!!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I was waiting for that. I'm glad someone else caught it too.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

surprising enough politicians look at these polls as this is then a un subsidized poll and a little more interdependent than their own parties these are the true voters over the pencil pusher bean counters any one can twist numbers


----------

